# DB2 connection problem



## lemming (2. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


```
protected static Connection con;
	
	static
	{
		/*
		 * Loading the database driver
		 * for the BaseTableModel.
		 */
		try
		{
			Class.forName("COM.ibm.db2.jdbc.net.DB2Driver").newInstance();
			System.out.println("DB2 driver loaded successfully.");
		}
		catch(Exception exc)
		{
			System.out.println("WARNING: " + exc.getMessage());
		}
		
		/*
		 * Connecting to the database.
		 */
		try
		{
			con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:db2://url.com:50000/DBName","user","password");
			System.out.println("DB2 database connection established.");
		}
		catch(SQLException exc)
		{
			System.out.println("WARNING: " + exc.getMessage());
		}
	} 

Die Systemmeldung "DB2 driver loaded successfully" gibt er mir zwar noch aus doch danach hängt sich das programm auf. :-/

ich weiß echt nicht an was das liegen könnte, die beispiele im internet sehen meistens so aus ( DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:db2:Database1","user","password"); ) nur das hilft mir nicht sonderlich weiter... :(
```


----------



## nollario (2. Jun 2004)

geht er nicht in den von dir definierten catch block?

schau mal unter folgender url nach, da wird erklkärt wie man mit den unterschiedlichen ibm treibern eine jdbc connection aufbaut!

http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc...m.ibm.etools.rsc.doc/tasks/tdbconn_db2udb.htm


----------



## lemming (2. Jun 2004)

ups hab ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben! dass ist ja genau das lustige, er geht net in den catch block  :roll:  sondern hängt sich direkt auf ... grml

danke ich werd mir die seite sofort mal anschauen.


//EDIT: So ich hab jetzt einfach den


```
Class.forName("com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver").newInstance();
```

neuen jcc treiber von DB2 genommen. Das ist der nachfolger vom net und der rennt jetzt einwandfrei. Und wieder hab ich was dazu gelernt  :meld:


----------

